# Wincc Raport drucken



## Ruud (24 November 2008)

Wie kann man in WinCC V6.2 mit vbs ein raport abdrucken?

Oder wie ruff ich aus vbs ein C skript an?

Die anruf der C funktion ist so: RPTJobPreview("test")

Jede hilfe ist willkommen!!!!


----------



## SPSKILLER (24 November 2008)

Ruud schrieb:


> Wie kann man in WinCC V6.2 mit vbs ein raport abdrucken?


 
ich glaube nicht, dass das mit VBS geht.


----------



## HeizDuese (24 November 2008)

Falls Dir ein C-Script auch reichen sollte:


```
RPTJobPrint ("Reportname");
```


----------



## HeizDuese (24 November 2008)

man kann diesen Befehl (ohne Klammern) auch in VBS eingeben, ohne dass es beim Speichern zu einem Fehler kommt. Leider kann ich im Moment keinen Laufzeittest machen (bei Basic gibt es ja leider allzuoft erst zur Laufzeit Fehlermeldungen  )


So, habs probiert- VBS meint natürlich das *RPTJobPrint* eine nicht definierte Variable ist - ich LIEBE BASIC !!!!!  


ALSO - geht mit RPTJobPrint nicht in VBS


----------



## Ruud (24 November 2008)

*meine Losung*

Habe jetzt ein text field genommen un die text an eine interne variable gehangen.
An object change ruf ich dan die C skript met die raport print funktion.

funktioniert auch.


----------

